# Question About Arturia Prophet V/VS



## automated hero (Sep 26, 2022)

I'll try and be brief 

I'm interested in the Prophet Vector Synth, which I know Arturia have re done as a standalone where before it was packaged with their prophet v emulation. Unfortunately for me, I can't afford their new version of the VS. 

However, I've seen a license transfer of the earlier version for sale. I have heard that it's possible to pay Arturia some money and they'll let you fully upgrade a license transfer like that to the latest. If that's true (and correct me otherwise), how would that work for the VS as they have split the Prophet V from the VS.

Thanks


----------

